# Trim Trig Feed Pics



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Snapped a couple pics while feeding my female Sri Lanka Palm Viper.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. gorgeous looking viper man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice man, post more pics of your others


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sahara Sand Viper


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pit Viper


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

African Bush Vipers

Father










Son


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the african bush and sahara sand vipers are utterly gorgeous man. i suspect these snakes a hot. do they need special care? or just make sure you dont get close to them lol


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> the african bush and sahara sand vipers are utterly gorgeous man. i suspect these snakes a hot. do they need special care? or just make sure you dont get close to them lol


I currently have 38 snakes residing at my house and every one of them is hot. Some of them have different husbandry requirements and I definitely don't get to close.

Monocled Cobra


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. nice cobra









i still love the look of those vipers. dunno if i would have the balls to keep them


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

another question. do you take the venom sacks out or leave them in?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

jonk said:


> African Bush Vipers
> 
> Father
> 
> ...


I don't know how to so can someone nominate these for NPOTM

Snakes scare the sh*t outta me but I think they're beautiful creatures.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> another question. do you take the venom sacks out or leave them in?


Leave them in. I believe its inhumane to alter these snakes. If I wanted something not venomous I would be keeping corn snakes or something of that nature.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you sir have a amazing collection of hots, so beautiful










be carefull bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow - beautiful snakes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree, great pictures of beautiful specimens. The Sri Lanka Palm Viper with the rat tail hanging out of its mouth is a great picture. I also like the scales of the African Bush Viper Son


----------

